# Need help installing new audio head



## gil80 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I own Nissan Pulsar N16 2003.
I bought the harness and used this PDF The Install Doctor - Radio Wire Harness and Colors - Nissan Infiniti to match the wiring but it doesn't work.

I think I didn't quite get if I can connect pin F together with pin K. I tried anyway but it didn't help.

Can any one recommend on a cheap place to install the new audio unit in Sydney?

Thanks!


----------



## attilapo (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is the installation guide ,which includes the details . i think maybe it can help you.. you can take a look 
http://www.autoradiodvdgpstv.com/ca...-Player-GPS-Navigation-installation-guide.rar


----------

